# New Website - of interest to photographers, Possible jobs offers for you also.



## MakeYouAFilm (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum community, I have recently set up a website (www.makeyouafilm.co.uk) that specialises in creating Personalised Movies using clients photos, videos, slides, negatives, vhs videos, and anything else that can be scanned to digital format.

I'm sure your all aware that videographers do what I do, however their prices are expensive. Not many people nowadays can afford that expense and so what I do is take clients own footage that they have taken from whatever event be it weddings, christenings, family occasions, birthdays etc, and produce it into a fantastic movie, which from comments that I have had back from my previous clients, prove to be very popular. 
Advertising in this industry is very difficult and this forum seems to be an ideal location to promote my business.

There are many of these businesses about however after lots of research, have found that not alot of them are really up to much in terms of quality, attention to detail, imagination and their pricing structures are really high.

Enough about all of that, what I am wanting to do is to promote my business through lot's of photographers that see that this business could benefit them.

For example, as part of your package you could offer them one of my packages which would be included in your pricing, at the end of the event the photos would be sent to me, I would produce the personalised movie, and send it either to you or your client, the photos you send me will be left untouched and will be sent back in the exact same condition you sent them to me. I accept any format, printed photos, memory sticks, cards, cds, dvd's, just about anything.

alternatively rather than offering my services as part of your package, I would be just as delighted if you passed on my name and what I could for them once they have received their photos. Giving them total control over what they do with their media.

Possible Job Offers:

My website also has a "Need A Photographer?" option where clients can book a photographer for any event, when the photos have been published they are then sent to me so that I can produce them one of our movies. 
What I am lacking at the moment are photographers! the key ingrediant, I have a couple already however I am looking for a range of expertise in various fields.

I am asking photographers whether they would be willing to sign up to my list of contacts that I can contact if an order is placed using this feature.

If you do, then please email me at info@makeyouafilm.co.uk, or josh_everett6@hotmail.co.uk, or call me on 07850504591 (If I do not answer then please leave your name, number and a brief message and I will get back to you)
Please give me as much information as possible about your services, including locations you work within, prices, events you can cater for, equipment you use, samples of your work would also be very helpful.

When the client sends me an enquiry about this feature, I would need to contact you regarding your availability for their event, how much you would charge and any other services that you offer on the day/s. So that I can get back to the client on a price and other details.
The amount you get paid is up to you, i'll send you the details of the clients requirements and you can decide how much you will charge, I'll get back to my client explaining the cost of the event + the cost I charge for my services, they say yes or no. simple!
With a few bits of paperwork to sign before attending a job.


I hope you had fun reading!!

I think that my services could really boost your sales, and mine!

So please have a look at my website www.makeyouafilm.co.uk, and get back to me with any questions or queries about my offer.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

Josh Everett

MakeYouAFilm

www.makeyouafilm.co.uk


----------



## MakeYouAFilm (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi again,

Just trying to advertise my website back to the top.

Please respond to the above thread if it is of any interest to you.

Any input regarding the website itself is greatly appreciated.


If anybody is interested in my proposal of creating personalised slideshows & montages using their clients photos, videos, slides negatives or just about anything that can be scanned to digital format, then please get in touch.

It can be done at discounted prices for first time orders to photographers only, to try and advertise my work.

website: www.makeyouafilm.co.uk

email: info@makeyouafilm.co.uk

Many Thanks.


----------

